# Looking for an active TacHel or Fighter pilot



## shogun506 (21 Sep 2014)

I'm currently nearing the end of PHII training and am coming up to selection. I have talked to many former fighter pilots and some former TacHel on base here but there are obviously no current pilots from either community. If you are one of these things please PM me.


----------



## kratz (21 Sep 2014)

Why does this feel like a POF ad?    ;D


----------

